# New to snowboarding tell me your thoughts on these boards.



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I like salomon and ride a strobe. The tempest is a wide board I think. also I would look at the prospect as well. I think you would be happy with that board. Also look at a strobe, you can get them at a good deal and if you can find a 07 even better. Nothing changed but graphics from 07 to 08...so see if you can find a deal on a strobe or prospect, if not check out the tracker or ace as well. With the deals that are out there, I would not buy the lowest end board from any company...Ben


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I need a wide board (I wear size 12 boots), and I'm also pretty heavy (260) so I need a long board as well.

Basically I'm looking below $150 for the board and need something thats the best at what it is, i.e a cheap board for someone to learn on.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I would look at the patrol as well and see if you can find it on sale. Both the tempest and patrol max out at 215lbs recommended weight. I am sure you can still ride them, but they will be soft. that is at the 166 tempest and 167 patrol. You might want to look at a different brand if you want a better fit. However unless you are going crazy on it, I am sure they will hold up fine...


----------

